# A Harlot's Progress - Diana Damrau - Livestream



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Free stream starts at 1 EST / 10 PST (so about 30 minutes from the time I posted this)
http://www.theater-wien.at/index.php/de/livestream_harlotsprogress


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Thought the brunette tramp was Diana Damrau at first -- voice is shockingly similar and they even look a bit alike.

Interesting so far. Guess I'd describe the music as Strauss by way of Britten


The asian gal and the blonde gal in green coat in the chorus are smoking hot


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

I was so relieved after I clicked on this thread and found out that you meant a stage role. I thought for a second that Damrau's career had taken an alarming turn.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

:lol:

Some of the music is very pretty but why can't modern composers write a good vocal line to save their lives?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

rgz said:


> Interesting so far. Guess I'd describe the music as Strauss by way of Britten
> 
> The asian gal and the blonde gal in green coat in the chorus are smoking hot


Strauss by way of Britten and two hot wenches in the chorus... CAN'T SAY YOU MADE ME FEEL LIKE GETTING TO KNOW THE OPERA


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Turn it on quick and you can see Damrau having sex


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

rgz said:


> :lol:
> 
> Some of the music is very pretty but why can't modern composers write a good vocal line to save their lives?


dunno, the music is very mainstream. Cheers for posting it, a bit of Damrau is always good for the... soul


----------

